# المرجو امدادي ببعض الملفات الناقصة ببرنامج catia v5 10



## almajhol20 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بعد ما حملت برنامج catia من احد المواضيع الموجودة في منتداكم العزيز و فرحتي في اكمال جميع اقسام هدا البرنامج بسلام فوجئت بان البرنامج عند محاولة تتبيته قال لي بان احد الملفات معطوبة او لاتوجد من ضمنها ملف wftocacd.dll فالمرجو من الاخوة الاعضاء امدادي بهدا الملف في القريب العاجل و على المواقع الغير محجوبة آملا من الله ان تكون آخر الملفات الموجودة في الاقسام المحملة.
و من يعرف منكم رابط البرنامج برابط مباشر و حبذا أن يكون مكونا من جزء واحد. و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------

